# The no's



## drManhattan (May 15, 2017)

What to do about the toddler chanting no stage?????


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*they are going to do*

WHATEVER they can to get your attention, so if you don't want them continuing with a certain behaviour you are going to have to try to stay as calm as possible. And they are still little so if reason isn't working you can guide them through whatever has to be done, but don't spend too long arguing with them just try to move on, and don't give too many options. You can wear the red pants or the blue pants? No, OK red pants. If you have to turn away and regroup, as long as you know they are in a safe place you can step away for a minute. Is this a panicy no? Again stay calm, wait with them a while to calm down. Little kids can get caught up in a spiral of emotions, everything is overwhelming, hard, they don't feel in control...


----------

